# Palmer Recurve



## mi826 (Jul 10, 2007)

I am new to the traditional game and was told that the Palmer recurve was the best. So my question is what makes it the better than a Black Widow or fox. all are recurves what are the differences?

Thanks any input is appreciated


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

Personal choice - maybe the person was influenced by a well known archer who uses the Palmer. I think once you get over the 200 dollar mark it is all personal choice.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

rraming said:


> Personal choice - maybe the person was influenced by a well known archer who uses the Palmer. I think once you get over the 200 dollar mark it is all personal choice.


$200!!! Are you dissing my now almost hand made $119 Martin Jaguar as bein ... well ... I thought a personal choice..... :grin:


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Not everyone uses the same make bat, glove, golf club, ball, boots, hockey stick, underwear, etc. We’re all different and have different opinions as to what the “best” might be.

Some bows perform better (in one manner or another), look better, or just feel better. But, whatever criteria floats someone’s boat, if they shoot the bow well and confidence is bolstered…then the bow is apt to get a disproportionate, perhaps inordinate, amount of the credit. 

I used to have a Palmer, liked the bow a lot, and have nothing against owning one again. The bow I now happen to “like best” I do not yet own and, as few are being produced, it remains my little secret. Be that as it may, I put many of the top bows currently in favor on even ground. If a new bow jazzes up my game, I know the condition is temporary…it always falls back upon me to reach and maintain the next level. 

IMO, being new to the game and eyeballing big ticket bows is not a best-of-world’s scenario. Lots of good shooting bows are available, and there’ll be other associated expenditures on the horizon…all money well-spent, because it’s easily recoverable. What someone new to the game does not realize is that with a reasonable amount of effort one moves easily to the next stage. When the effort is less than it could be, a steep, less than rewarding investment playing on the mind does not serve to positively motivate.

Personally, I doubt that I’ve seen 50% of those just beginning, manage to sustain their initial enthusiasm. IMO, it is imperative that the experience be as positive as possible, as early as possible…this is supposed to be fun. It can always become expensive later. I wish you well. Rick.


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

*Well said*



rickstix said:


> Not everyone uses the same make bat, glove, golf club, ball, boots, hockey stick, underwear, etc. We’re all different and have different opinions as to what the “best” might be.
> 
> Some bows perform better (in one manner or another), look better, or just feel better. But, whatever criteria floats someone’s boat, if they shoot the bow well and confidence is bolstered…then the bow is apt to get a disproportionate, perhaps inordinate, amount of the credit.
> 
> ...


Very well put Rick!


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

rattus58 said:


> $200!!! Are you dissing my now almost hand made $119 Martin Jaguar as bein ... well ... I thought a personal choice..... :grin:


That's funny, I had seen them the other day for 118 and was thinking about it - Did you really get one and if so, is it any good ?


----------



## SCS (Jun 27, 2005)

I'd like to shoot a Palmer some day, along with a BW, Bob Lee, ect. I'd like to shoot them someday when I can appreciate the difference. Until then, I'll stick with my bargain bows (Quinn Stallion, Check Mate Hunter and Hoyt Gamemaster). All of them shoot better than I can, and I have a lot less than the cost of a Palmer in all three.
Steve


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

rraming said:


> Personal choice - *maybe the person was influenced by a well known archer who uses the Palmer*. I think once you get over the 200 dollar mark it is all personal choice.



I'm...strongly inclined to believe that _that_ may have been the case. With Fred Eichler's recurve hunting exploits being made widely available via television and the web, and it being widely known that he shoots a Palmer (although I have seen him with a Hoyt and, occasionally, compound), _some_ may automatically (and, unfortunately, _erroneously_) assume that since Eichler is so successful as not only a hunter, but even more importantly, _a hunter that primarily shoots traditional gear_, it may lead to the (again, erroneous) reasoning that states "Well if _he's_ doing it and doing well, then _I_ need to be shooting what _he_ shoots in order to garner the same results"....without taking into consideration one basic truth: It's not the weapon, but he who _wields_ it. 

I've never shot one, but I'm sure Palmer recurves are great, although judging from Fred Eichler's segment in the Masters of the Barebow series, I also got the impression that Palmer recurves are *LOUD* as well, but that may be an indication of improper silencing techniques being applied more than a commentary on Palmer bows. 

The point I think everyone here is trying to make is that you cannot go by hearsay say or the opinions of others to determine what would be best for you. Get out there, go to some shoots, visit shops, get involved in any available "try before you buy" programs, if possible. Try out as many bows as you can, find the one that works best _for you_, and then the rest will be nothing but good memories. May God and Christ bless you


----------



## Ghost Dancer (Sep 21, 2008)

I own two Palmers. They are really good bows and killed a bunch of deer with them. They are so good, I don't shoot them anymore. My taste changes sometimes. Besides, they didn't help my shooting anymore than any other bow, *no bow will*. I learned that over time. The best bow does not make for the best indian. Also, like a fine wine a novice can't appreciate all the subtle qualities of a good anything.

Like Ric said, I have put many premium bows down that didn't feel right to me. Today there are a lot of good products on the market ... pick one and master it. Stay out of the bow of the month club and you will be happier. I know ... I have done both.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

ghost dancer said:


> there are a lot of good products on the market ... _pick one and master it_. *stay out of the bow of the month club and you will be happier*. I know ... I have done both.


amen!


----------



## SCS (Jun 27, 2005)

I agree with the person behind the bow, not the bow. I talked to Chuck Adams and asked him why he never went back to a recurve. He told me he could kill as many deer with the recurve as the compound, but the magazines he writes for want to hear about compound kills (I think he could use a slingshot and be successfull).
Steve


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

It is hard, especially when new, to think the bow is the item which will improve your shooting. Even today I sometimes feal if I had the bow that so and so is shooting I'd be better, reality soon sets back in and I shoot my Savannah - I know of no "famous" well known archers shooting my Savannah (myself included). All the old guys will tell you the guy who owns one bow is the best shot - in general. Take a while to figure out what you want and then stick with it.
The most interesting thing was to look in the harvest section of any TBM and see what they are using.


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

There are a quite a few top dog bowyers out there as well as some up and comers. My suggestions is to try before you buy. Many of them are willing to send you a bow to test drive. I can't think of a better way to go than that. I know Dan Toelke, Roberstson, Black Widow, and Whisperstik have this program. All it takes is a phone call, this way you can also get some good info from the bowyer himself. 

Most of the advice here is based on personal choice. Bows have to fit you like an Hugo Boss Suit. My overall personal choice is a Dale Dye Trails End recurve, but in reality that will mean nothing to you if the bow doesn't fit.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

rraming said:


> That's funny, I had seen them the other day for 118 and was thinking about it - Did you really get one and if so, is it any good ?


I did get one and I've shot arrows through it but its not set up yet.. still a little more to the right of center than it will be, but I'm going to be changing the string shortly, so that's another expense (I make my own, but if you didn't) one would bear, I'had to shave my limbs to make em fit, the new ones don't aparently.... and from what I've gathered from it just shooting, it'll kill pigs, deer and goats....

Aloha... Tom


----------



## Silent Bear (Nov 27, 2009)

mi826 said:


> I am new to the traditional game and was told that the Palmer recurve was the best. So my question is what makes it the better than a Black Widow or fox. all are recurves what are the differences?
> 
> Thanks any input is appreciated


A bow is only as good as the archer


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Silent Bear said:


> A bow is only as good as the archer


True but the archer can benefit from different design features of bows , so that his accuracy improves also.


As for the best........doesn´t exist at all, if so there would be only one bow available these days.........


----------



## RUTTING BULL (Oct 19, 2008)

alot of good advise here, I've had bears, a black widow and a hoyt gamemaster and shot alot of others and found out its not the price tag that makes it good but how it feels and shoots for you that makes it good, exspeicially the right poundage!!!!!!! by the way I shot the gamemaster the best because the weight and length of it fit me best. trad bows must fit you and its hard to buy without shooting one to know if its the ''one''. in my experiance


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

Mike Palmer builds an excellent recurve. Used to be, you could buy a new basic hunting bow for about $500. I heard that these days, he is focusing more on building his upper end model priced in excess of $1,200 and the wait can be kinda long. For these reasons, you might consider first trying to buy a used bow so you can form your own opinion without the big cash outlay. 

My old Palmer has a permanent home here. It's the fastest recurve I've owned and I shoot it pretty well, too. Works for me!


----------



## Bill Tait (Jul 17, 2006)

I love my Legend double carbon. It's a great bow.


----------



## darkarcher (Aug 7, 2014)

i am not trying to be offensive but Palmer bows are some of the quietest bows ever and the reason you judged them being loud on TV is because sound is amplified and you are behind the shooter which is downwind and it is also "louder" but down range or off the the side of the shooter you can't hear the bow shoot you may be able to hear the arrow fly by due to the type and size of fletching they are using.


----------



## piinnh (Mar 15, 2014)

I was recently at ETAR for three days and spent a good amount of time shooting as many different bows as possible. I tried to stay in budget of $700 or less and shot a ton of sweet bows, some in the + 1K range. I eventually purchased a Palmer Classic take down, 40# @ 62". There was one other bow in the running as I narrowed down the field and it all came down to fit and comfort level with the bow. Some bows seemed too heavy in the hand, some seemed easier to torque, some shot well and felt great but were more than I wanted to spend. The Palmer grip seemed to give me more consistent groupings at various distances, I had no torque with the grip, as long as my release was good. I wanted a take down bow that would give me more flexibility in the future for other limb configurations. It was a great time and the perfect opportunity to try out many beautiful and fine shooting bows. I might add that I also shoot Olympic Recurve several times a week and I have gotten to a point where my form allows me to shoot consistently enough to judge the bow that fits me best.

Good luck in your quest.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I'll keep this short. It's been many many years since I have dealt with palmer recurves and there is a good reason for it.


----------

